# Peerless transaxle problem



## Hamman (Jul 9, 2015)

I am resurrecting my '80's Dynamark/Noma riding mower. Total deck re-build in '97. It's been in the barn for 10+ years. It has a BS Twin and Peerless 940 transaxle. 
Now that I have it running well (no smoke, etc.) I remember why I parked it.
When running, with or without deck engaged; it has a random skip or hesitation.
Duration of such, seems to vary slightly.
Happens in all gears. Don't THINK it's the drive belt, because engine RPM remains constant. Doesn't seem to have gotten worse over the years. 
I'm giving it to my Great-nephew. But want it fixed, if possible.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check the drive pulley,on the transaxle,to see if it's loose.
Also,Check any idler pulleys,or sliding- sheave pulleys,for binding,etc.
Also,make sure the brake isn't sticking,and the tension springs are good.
Also check the axle square keys/keyways,for wear/sheared keys(if equipped).
These are common causes of this problem.


----------



## Hamman (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanx jhn, for quick response.
I checked the drive system. Idler pulley is a little noisy, but spins freely -I'll replace.
Motor pulley has good "bite" on the belt. Spring/linkage looks good. No serious wear.
As for brakes, they didn't do much when I test drove tractor. I cleaned it up and plenty wear left on the pads. Trans drive pulley has way too much rust in the belt groove. Will replace.
One observation. With tractor blocked up/ tires free to roll. With tractor in 1st gear or reverse. I held 1 tire and rotated the other. Moving tire rotated about 15 degrees before the other was affected. Is that normal or excessive wear?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's acceptable .I've seen much worse ones.
If there's a lot of rust in the groove of the trans pulley,it could cause the problem,also.
Rather than replacing it,remove it and clean the groove with a wire wheel,and see if it helps.


----------

